# Hundimiento del ferry Estonia en 1994, la cosa mas oscura que he escuchado en años.



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Me acaban de decir que anoche pusieron un documental en DMAX de mas de cuatro horas, cinco capítulos, que fue brutal.
¿Alguien lo vio? A ver si localizo online los capítulos, me comentan que fue la ostia, no investigaron nada los gobiernos implicados y ahí quedaron muchas cosas sin contestar, de verguenza.

Adelantar, que dejaron el barco hundido, con mas de 800 cadáveres dentro, a unos 80 metros de profundidad, incluso lo intentaron tapar, con cemento y piedras.  No hicieron el mas mínimo intento ni de reflotar el barco, ni de sacar los cadaveres.

Nos quejamos de Hezpain, pero he buscado info en la wiki, mas lo que me han contado esta mañana y estoy alucinando. Vaya espectaculo mas lamentable, dantesco y bochornoso.









M/S Estonia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los he localizado, aunque falta el 5 que es el de la última inmersión donde se ve la fisura de los 4 metros de alto. Hay que registrarse, lo mismo es hasta de pago.

Videos ferry Estonia

Confirmado es de pago. Que putada.


----------



## Wattman (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me acaban de decir que anoche pusieron un documental en DMAX de mas de cuatro horas, cinco capítulos, que fue brutal.
> ¿Alguien lo vio? A ver si localizo online los capítulos, me comentan que fue la ostia, no investigaron nada los gobiernos implicados y ahí quedaron muchas cosas sin contestar, de verguenza.
> 
> Adelantar, que dejaron el barco hundido, con mas de 800 cadáveres dentro, a unos 80 metros de profundidad, incluso lo intentaron tapar, con cemento y piedras.  No hicieron el mas mínimo intento ni de reflotar el barco, ni de sacar los cadaveres.
> ...



¿ Habria material radiactivo dentro ?...


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

He localizado este, pero no es lo que me han dicho de DMAX anoche.

Edito:

Nada, ese que he puesto es una mierda, sólo describe el hundimiento nada mas.


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> ¿ Habria material radiactivo dentro ?...



Por lo que me han comentado, algo había, pero mas decían que material electrónico ruso.
Estoy viendo ese video que he puesto, de momento no dice nada de eso, ya digo, por lo que me ha contado este compañero, que pena no verlo, brutal y conspiranoico 100%.

Nada, ese que he puesto es una mierda, sólo describe el hundimiento nada mas.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me acaban de decir que anoche pusieron un documental en DMAX de mas de cuatro horas, cinco capítulos, que fue brutal.
> ¿Alguien lo vio? A ver si localizo online los capítulos, me comentan que fue la ostia, no investigaron nada los gobiernos implicados y ahí quedaron muchas cosas sin contestar, de verguenza.
> 
> Adelantar, que dejaron el barco hundido, con mas de 800 cadáveres dentro, a unos 80 metros de profundidad, incluso lo intentaron tapar, con cemento y piedras.  No hicieron el mas mínimo intento ni de reflotar el barco, ni de sacar los cadaveres.
> ...



El Ferry tenía compuerta de proa, no estaba bien asegurada + tormenta + navegación a toda máquina de noche.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (25 Ene 2022)

Era una puerra "roll on-roll off" en proa, se rompieron los soportes y a toda máquina con mar agitado tienes el resultado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ene 2022)

No es que sea completamente correcto, pero se aproxima bastante al asunto turbio…





Death in the Baltic: the MI6 connection


Nearly 900 people perished when the Estonia ferry sank in 1994. In this exclusive investiga




www.newstatesman.com





Había un bielorruso que oí un día bastante borracho en un chiringuito de torremolinos…y bueno, se aproximaba bastante al enlace aunque era mucho más sucio el caso…cosas de los servicios secretos occidentales…


----------



## Poncio (25 Ene 2022)

Un artículo de un marino mercante y de guerra que igual te interesa. Va mas por el lado técnico que por la conspiración.



Luis Jar Torre - LA CATÁSTROFE QUE TENÍA QUE OCURRIR - La pérdida del Ferry "Estonia" en aguas del Báltico


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ene 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Un artículo de un marino mercante y de guerra que igual te interesa. Va mas por el lado técnico que por la conspiración.
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Jar Torre - LA CATÁSTROFE QUE TENÍA QUE OCURRIR - La pérdida del Ferry "Estonia" en aguas del Báltico



Falta la extracción del barco y ser colocado en dique seco…como el Kursk…

Muchas veces en estos asuntos es ver lo que falta…


----------



## Poncio (25 Ene 2022)

Es curioso el final de artículo.

La visera del “Estonia” fue oportunamente recuperada, “interrogada” y obligada a confesar todos sus “vicios”, por lo que ahora podemos viajar en ferry con total garantía (digo yo); en cambio, tras arduas discusiones se decidió que el “Estonia” y sus ocupantes ya no viajarían a ningún otro sitio y siguen en los 59º22,9N y 21º41,0E, a 80 metros de profundidad.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me acaban de decir que anoche pusieron un documental en DMAX de mas de cuatro horas, cinco capítulos, que fue brutal.
> ¿Alguien lo vio? A ver si localizo online los capítulos, me comentan que fue la ostia, no investigaron nada los gobiernos implicados y ahí quedaron muchas cosas sin contestar, de verguenza.
> 
> Adelantar, que dejaron el barco hundido, con mas de 800 cadáveres dentro, a unos 80 metros de profundidad, incluso lo intentaron tapar, con cemento y piedras.  No hicieron el mas mínimo intento ni de reflotar el barco, ni de sacar los cadaveres.
> ...



No se si dplay (el servicio para ver dmax gratuitamente en ordenador) funciona o no


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No es que sea completamente correcto, pero se aproxima bastante al asunto turbio…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En lo de ayer, al parecer dijeron que hasta el MI5 estaba en el ajo. Por eso declararon zona de no buceo ni prospección, muchos paises entre ellos UK que en teoría ni le iba ni le venía.


----------



## Ufo (25 Ene 2022)

Derribaron varios edificios y volaron varios trenes con personas dentro y te sorprende lo del barco...


----------



## lacuentaatras (25 Ene 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> ¿ Habria material radiactivo dentro ?...



No...pero se sospechaba que varios servicios secretos lo usaban para pasar mucho material militar...

Se recibieron 3 amenazas para que paralizasen esas practicas...la ultima unos dias antes..

Y mas o menos ahi...me dormi..


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No se si dplay (el servicio para ver dmax gratuitamente en ordenador) funciona o no



Voy a mirar, en ninguno de los que he visto hablan del alemán que hace un par de años, arriesgándose a ser detenido metió un robot y vieron una fisura lateral en el caso de unos 4 metros de alto por 1,5 de ancho, eso no salía al parecer en el informe oficial.
Y a pesar de informar a varios políticos, el gobierno no quiso reabrir las investigaciones, todo huele a podrido en Dinamarca cosa mala.
¿Cómo se pueden dejar mas de 800 cuerpos a tan solo 85m de profundidad?

@Santoro @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis @Civilización Española @Poncio @Wattman @otroyomismo @Ufo


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Ene 2022)

Es un caso que siempre me llamó la atención, las imágenes de aquello cuando era niño se quedaron en mi cabeza.
Hay unos videos en youtube de los buceadores dentro del barco y hay también un documental de la tv sueca que he encontrado con subtítulos en inglés y los pongo aquí por si a alguien le interesan.





Uno de los comentarios:

"So everyone will know, it was NATO+Sweden that were responsible for the sinking of Estonia ferry and the drowning of 852 civilians. The ferry were used for smuggling weapon technology to West. From the very first hour till today, there have been a major coverup involving states, politicians, media (Sweden). This is a the best documentary made to date about how she could sink that fast. *Revealing a big hole, that the Swedish ‘inquiry’ said wasn’t there.* The documentary is produced by Norwegian/Swedish journalist Henrik Evertsson - he is now facing a long term imprisonment in Sweden for diving on Estonia. "


Traducción googlera cutre para quienes no sepan nada de inglés:
Para que todos lo sepan, fue la OTAN+Suecia la responsable del hundimiento del transbordador de Estonia y del ahogamiento de 852 civiles. El ferry se utilizó para contrabandear tecnología de armas a West. Desde la primera hora hasta hoy, ha habido un gran encubrimiento que involucra a estados, políticos, medios de comunicación (Suecia).
Este es el mejor documental realizado hasta la fecha sobre cómo pudo hundirse tan rápido. *Revelando un gran agujero, que la "investigación" sueca dijo que no estaba allí.* *El documental está producido por el periodista noruego/sueco Henrik Evertsson; ahora se enfrenta a una larga pena de prisión en Suecia por bucear en Estonia.*


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No se si dplay (el servicio para ver dmax gratuitamente en ordenador) funciona o no



Estoy mirandolo, ahora es discoveryplus.com, salen solamente cuatro, no el de la última inmersión del alemán que digo donde se ve la fisura de 4metros en el casco.
En cualquier caso hay que suscribirse lo mismo es de pago.





__





discovery+







www.discoveryplus.com


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Estoy mirandolo, ahora es discoveryplus.com, salen solamente cuatro, no el de la última inmersión del alemán que digo donde se ve la fisura de 4metros en el casco.
> En cualquier caso hay que suscribirse lo mismo es de pago.
> 
> 
> ...



era free cuando era dplay, pero parece que lo han convertido en de pago:

*


https://auth.discoveryplus.com/es/product?flow=purchase


*


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> era free cuando era dplay, pero parece que lo han convertido en de pago:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Joder, que faena, a ver si están en daily motion o alguna otra plataforma. Me sigue contando cosas mi compañero y me está dejando mas en shock aun.
Que los primeros buzos que bajaron, tocaron cadáveres y les dijeron, que no tocaran a nadie ni los intentaran subir.
Pero esta gentuza tienen menos corazón que los chinos, luego decimos de ellos.

Estaré atento a la programación de DMAX, seguro lo reponen en breve.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me acaban de decir que anoche pusieron un documental en DMAX de mas de cuatro horas, cinco capítulos, que fue brutal.
> ¿Alguien lo vio? A ver si localizo online los capítulos, me comentan que fue la ostia, no investigaron nada los gobiernos implicados y ahí quedaron muchas cosas sin contestar, de verguenza.
> 
> Adelantar, que dejaron el barco hundido, con mas de 800 cadáveres dentro, a unos 80 metros de profundidad, incluso lo intentaron tapar, con cemento y piedras.  No hicieron el mas mínimo intento ni de reflotar el barco, ni de sacar los cadaveres.
> ...



Parte de un ritual...
El que hicieron en Corea no hace mucho estuvo también bien, almenos todas las víctimas tenían mobil... stream en directo


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Parte de un ritual...
> El que hicieron en Corea no hace mucho estuvi también bien, almenos todas las víctimas tenían mobil... stream en directo



No se cual dices, cuéntanos mas.....................


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No se cual dices, cuéntanos mas.....................











Sinking of MV Sewol - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





les dijeron a los estudiantes que fueran padentro, que no era seguro estar a fuera, y ale, al fondo del mar 

a la plebe se la lleva al matadero y no se entera


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Sinking of MV Sewol - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



corea es un país tan asqueroso como España. Putita del nwo, que da igual que se le cuente la verdad en la frente, van a seguir comportándose como ganado.

background


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Ene 2022)

Es un descojone absoluto que un puto tarado sicopata de mierda cague un hilo dandose golpecitos en el pecho por 800 muertos en un barco hundido en el extranjero hace 30 años, y que sin embargo se descojone de los 300 muertos que esta teniendo en su pais TODOS LOS PUTOS DIAS, provocados por escoria genocida como el


----------



## Bye Felicia (25 Ene 2022)

Sitio para después. 

Estuve hace un par de veranos en un ferry en Estonia... Que mal rollo.


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> corea es un país tan asqueroso como España. Putita del nwo, que da igual que se le cuente la verdad en la frente, van a seguir comportándose como ganado.
> 
> background



*Pasajeros [ editar ]*
Cuando _Sewol_ volcó, algunos pasajeros siguieron los anuncios para quedarse quietos, incluso cuando entró el agua. [120] La mayoría de los estudiantes pasajeros obedecieron los anuncios. [121] Algunos pasajeros, que desobedecieron los anuncios, subieron a la parte superior de la nave o se tiraron al agua y fueron rescatados. [122]

Se han recuperado videos que registran a los pasajeros durante el vuelco. [123] [124] Algunos grabaron los anuncios que decían a los pasajeros que permanecieran en su lugar y se pusieran los chalecos salvavidas, [125] mientras que otros mostraban a los pasajeros bromeando, [123] poniéndose los chalecos salvavidas, [125] y despidiéndose. [124]

Los pasajeros hicieron llamadas, [121] enviaron mensajes de texto, [126] o enviaron mensajes móviles de KakaoTalk [127] durante el naufragio. El último mensaje se envió a las 10:17 a. m. [119] Mensajes de texto y publicaciones en las redes sociales presuntamente realizados por sobrevivientes que seguían atrapados después del naufragio circularon en los medios, pero una investigación del Centro de Respuesta al Terrorismo Cibernético descubrió que ninguno de los pasajeros atrapados usó sus teléfonos entre las 12:00 p. m. del 16 de abril y las 10:00 a. m. del 17 de abril [128] y que todos los mensajes de los sobrevivientes denunciados fueron falsificados. [129]


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Acabo de leer, que están haciendo una nueva investigación gracias al documental ese que comento.
No hay mucha info, pero si la hacen los mismos países que ocultaron la verdad en su día mal vamos.........

Lo que me ha dejado en shock, es que dejaran ahí los hijos de puta los mas de 800 cadaveres cuando pasó la tragedia pudiéndolos sacar sin mucho problema como dijeron los primeros buzos que bajaron a inspeccionar el barco.


----------



## Dovahkiina (25 Ene 2022)

Te dejo material adicional: 
Anders Bjorkman 
Eso sí, respira hondo primero, y tómatelo con calma. Son tochos en inglés, y el formato web es arcaico. El resto de la web tampoco tiene desperdicio, pero no es para todos los públicos


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Ene 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Un artículo de un marino mercante y de guerra que igual te interesa. Va mas por el lado técnico que por la conspiración.
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Jar Torre - LA CATÁSTROFE QUE TENÍA QUE OCURRIR - La pérdida del Ferry "Estonia" en aguas del Báltico



Buena entrada, lo conocía porque alguien lo linkó hace años años en el foro.


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Derribaron varios edificios y volaron varios trenes con personas dentro y te sorprende lo del barco...



Pues sí, tienes toda la razón.
Como para importarles ahora mismo lo que nos pase con el coronafake


----------



## Fabs (25 Ene 2022)

Dovahkiina dijo:


> Te dejo material adicional:
> Anders Bjorkman
> Eso sí, respira hondo primero, y tómatelo con calma. Son tochos en inglés, y el formato web es arcaico. El resto de la web tampoco tiene desperdicio, pero no es para todos los públicos



Grandioso, Thx. me faltaba el bluff Manhattan por investigar.



bomb - last update 24 December 2022





También tiene buena info sobre el Costa Concordia lo que me ha llevado al fabuloso canal de Internet Historian  XDXD





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR1D15p_vdP3HkrH8wgjQRw


----------



## Hagakurenomi (25 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es un descojone absoluto que un puto tarado sicopata de mierda cague un hilo dandose golpecitos en el pecho por 800 muertos en un barco hundido en el extranjero hace 30 años, y que sin embargo se descojone de los 300 muertos que esta teniendo en su pais TODOS LOS PUTOS DIAS, provocados por escoria genocida como el



vas a ser el único imbécil que meta en el ignore, y eso que a veces dices cosas con sentido.


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Dovahkiina dijo:


> Te dejo material adicional:
> Anders Bjorkman
> Eso sí, respira hondo primero, y tómatelo con calma. Son tochos en inglés, y el formato web es arcaico. El resto de la web tampoco tiene desperdicio, pero no es para todos los públicos



La web parece hecha con Spectrum o como mucho con windows 7, madre de dios que web. Pero hay mucha info.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2022)

Los estonios son lo más lerdo que hay de Lisboa hacia el este.


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Si los coreanos fueron capaces de reflotar este ferry,















La tragedia del Sewol: así se reflota un gigantesco ferry hundido


El 16 de abril de 2014, a 2 kilómetros de la isla surcoreana de Byungpong, se hundía el Sewol, un ferry que transportaba 475 personas. De todos




www.elconfidencial.com






En Estonia no se reflotó porque no les salió de las pelotas, está clarísimo.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Ene 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> ñiñiñiñi



¿Hace pupita que os pongan un espejo delante de las narices y os obliguen a ver la puta escoria descerebrada y asesina que sois verdad?


----------



## Patoso (25 Ene 2022)

Poco se comenta que cuando estaban tirándose la gente al mar sobre el barco de costado había tres notas robando las cadenas de horo y las halajas a la gente, en serio uno de los testigos lo cuenta a el mismo le tangaron una cadenita de horo, habría que entrevistar a los tres mangantes cojones vaya oficio....


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Poco se comenta que cuando estaban tirándose la gente al mar sobre el barco de costado había tres notas robando las cadenas de horo y las halajas a la gente, en serio uno de los testigos lo cuenta a el mismo le tangaron una cadenita de horo, habría que entrevistar a los tres mangantes cojones vaya oficio....



La verdac es que estábamos esperando este gran aporte, burbuja no defrauda.


----------



## Patoso (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La verdac es que estábamos esperando este gran aporte, burbuja no defrauda.



Ah es verdad no recordaba que aqui hay rateros que esto no le llama la atención ni en un naufragio


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Ah es verdad no recordaba que aqui hay rateros que esto no le llama la atención ni en un naufragio



Deja las drojas hamijo, que esto pretendía ser un hilo serio.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Ene 2022)

Lo del Sewol también tiene tela, encima hay videos de los chavales antes de morir dentro del barco. He visto uno de cuando se está hudiendo y se ve detrás de una de las ventanas del ferry ya casi inundadas como hay gente dando golpes con las manos. No entiendo como pudieron decirles que se quedaran dentro sin moverse viendo que se estaban hundiendo, es un sinsentido.
También me pareció sorprendente que la mayoría de los chicos no desobedecieran y siguieran a su instinto de supervivencia, aunque tengo en cuenta que en los países asiáticos lo de desobedecer la a autoridad o superiores es algo que está muy mal visto y supongo que ese componente cultural también jugó mucho en contra de ellos. En su día la compañía aérea coreana sufrió varios accidentes por este tema, el de no desobedecer o contradecir nunca al comandante aunque se supiera que estaba cometiendo un error serio.


----------



## Patoso (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Deja las drojas hamijo, que esto pretendía ser un hilo serio.



Hamijo cuando veas el documental veras que lo que comento es cierto, porque has visto el documental no?, no?


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Lo del Sewol también tiene tela, encima hay videos de los chavales antes de morir dentro del barco. He visto uno de cuando se está hudiendo y se ve detrás de una de las ventanas del ferry ya casi inundadas como hay gente dando golpes con las manos. No entiendo como pudieron decirles que se quedaran dentro sin moverse viendo que se estaban hundiendo, es un sinsentido.
> También me pareció sorprendente que la mayoría de los chicos no desobedecieran y siguieran a su instinto de supervivencia, aunque tengo en cuanta que en los países asiáticos lo de desobedecer la a autoridad o superiores es algo que está muy mal visto y supongo que ese componente cultural también jugó mucho en contra de ellos. En su día la compañía aérea coreana sufrió varios accidentes por este tema, el de no desobedecer o contradecir nunca al comandante aunque se supiera que estaba cometiendo un error serio.



Pues lo mismo que los familiares de los fallecidos del Estonia, ¿Cómo no cortaron el cuello a los que decidieron no sacar rescatar los cuerpos ni reflotar el barco? O al menos liar la de dios y se quedaron tan tranquilos, sin recuperar cuerpos ni pertenencias. Habrán pasado mas de 20 años y sus mentes seguro no han descansado aun, tiene que ser muy duro algo así, sobre todo sabiendo que no están a 5mil metros de profundad en medio del oceano, eran perfectamente rescatables, ellos y el barco entero.
Porque la especie humana ha muerto, es sumisa, complaciente y borrega. El coronafake ya sólo ha venido a rematarnos.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Ene 2022)

si alguien encuentra enlaces para descarga agradeceria los compartiera


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

Patoso dijo:


> Hamijo cuando veas el documental veras que lo que comento es cierto, porque has visto el documental no?, no?



Mira majadero tu sabes leer? No ves en el mensaje primero que pido si alguien lo vio y links si es que había? Vas a trolear a quien yo te diga, ya se acabó venir a joder mas el hilo. Hala al cubo de la basura majete.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Ene 2022)

El agujero.


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> si alguien encuentra enlaces para descarga agradeceria los compartiera



Voy a estar atento a la programación diaria de DMAX, seguro que los van a repetir, si me entero lo pondré en el hilo y te cito, por lo que me comentó mi compañero fueron brutales, empezó a las 23 o así y acabaron casi a las 3 de la mañana o mas, venía con unas ojeras que flipas. Me decía que no podía quedarse sin ver como acababa. Me ha dejado con unas ganas bestiales de verlo.
Y también que hijos de puta que lo pusieron de madrugada, cuando luego seguro ponen mil mierdas a horas normales.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Voy a estar atento a la programación diaria de DMAX, seguro que los van a repetir, si me entero lo pondré en el hilo y te cito, por lo que me comentó mi compañero fueron brutales, empezó a las 23 o así y acabaron casi a las 3 de la mañana o mas, venía con unas ojeras que flipas. Me decía que no podía quedarse sin ver como acababa. Me ha dejado con unas ganas bestiales de verlo.
> Y también que hijos de puta que lo pusieron de madrugada, cuando luego seguro ponen mil mierdas a horas normales.




aqui anda, pero como maximo solo muestra la del dia siguiente





__





Programación DMAX - TVguia.es


Programación DMAX : consulta todos los programas TV de DMAX, las series, el cine, la información... para manaña.




www.tvguia.es


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919962
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 919965
> ...



Eso es al parecer lo que nadie vio hasta la última expedición, creo que salía al final del documental.
Según la web de discovery plus, ese capitulo aunque de pago, no lo tienen disponible.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Lo del Sewol también tiene tela, encima hay videos de los chavales antes de morir dentro del barco. He visto uno de cuando se está hudiendo y se ve detrás de una de las ventanas del ferry ya casi inundadas como hay gente dando golpes con las manos. No entiendo como pudieron decirles que se quedaran dentro sin moverse viendo que se estaban hundiendo, es un sinsentido.
> También me pareció sorprendente que la mayoría de los chicos no desobedecieran y siguieran a su instinto de supervivencia, aunque tengo en cuenta que en los países asiáticos lo de desobedecer la a autoridad o superiores es algo que está muy mal visto y supongo que ese componente cultural también jugó mucho en contra de ellos. En su día la compañía aérea coreana sufrió varios accidentes por este tema, el de no desobedecer o contradecir nunca al comandante aunque se supiera que estaba cometiendo un error serio.



¿qué parte de sacrificio no entiendes?


pd: los documentales, pelis, series de netflix... estan para cubrir la realidad y crear la verdad


----------



## perrosno (25 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> aqui anda, pero como maximo solo muestra la del dia siguiente
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí salen mas días, si lo descargas sale hasta el viernes. No creo que lo repitan tan pronto, pero en una par de semanas puede que sí.


----------



## cerilloprieto (25 Ene 2022)

En el documental, un mando de la tripulación relata que vio algo de color plateado impactar por el lateral. Seguramente se tratase de un submarino, pero no sabe con certeza.


----------



## Veremundo (25 Ene 2022)

Seguro que Trotapoker tendría algún tipo de opinión sobre este asunto, es cierto que era marino mercante de aguas más cálidas, pero igual sería interesante su punto de vista.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (25 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Hace pupita que os pongan un espejo delante de las narices y os obliguen a ver la puta escoria descerebrada y asesina que sois verdad?



Gilipollas. Vete a follarte a la vecina, que resultó ser tu prima. O era tu nana amiga de la mama?


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Ene 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> ñiñiñi



Mira, mira lo que estais haciendo, hijo de la grandisima puta






ESPAÑA: 400 MUERTOS HOY. DOS 11-EMES en un solo dia


¿Estais orgullosos, hijos de la grandisima puta?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (25 Ene 2022)

Subnormalidad digna de Conspiraciones.

Por cierto, en su día vi aquello de los ladrones, es cierto.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> Gilipollas. Vete a follarte a la vecina, que resultó ser tu prima. O era tu nana amiga de la mama?



Que gusto da oir cuando tu user cae al cubo de la basura......Bye


----------



## Salamander (26 Ene 2022)

Dicen las malas lenguas que el MI5 lo usaba para sacar material militar ruso robado, equipamiento de comando nuclear, sistemas de guía de misiles, componentes de radar, cosas así, y que los rusos se enteraron y les dijeron que parasen, y no lo hicieron. Estonia, Suecia, Finlandia, Dinamarca, Lituania, Polonia y UK bloquearon el rescate declarando el lugar santuario, y en lugar de investigar intentaron taparlo con hormigón y piedras, pero tuvieron que desistir porque casi se les monta una revolución, la gente de allí se huelen que hay mucha mierda en ese asunto.

Hace unos meses alguien bajó a verlo y se encontró que la compuerta de proa, que en todos los informes hasta 2019 estaba cerrada, estaba abierta de par en par, así que parece que alguien ha estado ocupado ahí abajo después de que saliera el documental y no vamos a saber qué es lo que llevaba.















New Zealand journalist: Estonian intelligence knew MS Estonia was carrying weapons systems


Journalist Stephen Davis claims based on sources in the British intelligence that the ferry MS Estonia was used to transport weapons systems as a joint operation of the Estonian, Swedish and UK intelligence services. Russia, upon learning of the operation, issued repeated warnings against it...




news.postimees.ee













Virolaiset kuljettivat Estonialla aseita


Viron parlamentti myöntää virallisesti Estonian asekuljetukset Virosta Ruotsiin. Tallinnassa tänään julkaistun raportin mukaan ei ole kuitenkaan näyttöä siitä, että asekuljetuksilla olisi yhteys Estonian uppoamiseen.




yle.fi





Teorías hay muchas, la que más circula es que fueron los rusos, pero hay quien dice que pudo ser un accidente con un submarino sueco o británico que lo estaba escoltando, o que los propios implicados lo hundiesen para tapar el pastel antes de que los rusos lo destapasen. Hace años, al poco de hundirse, se comentó bastante que podría ser una mina, pero hace tiempo que no lo oigo.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Dicen las malas lenguas que el MI5 lo usaba para sacar material militar ruso robado, equipamiento de comando nuclear, sistemas de guía de misiles, componentes de radar, cosas así, y que los rusos se enteraron y les dijeron que parasen, y no lo hicieron. Estonia, Suecia, Finlandia, Dinamarca, Lituania, Polonia y UK bloquearon el rescate declarando el lugar santuario, y en lugar de investigar intentaron taparlo con hormigón y piedras, pero tuvieron que desistir porque casi se les monta una revolución, la gente de allí se huelen que hay mucha mierda en ese asunto.
> 
> Hace unos meses alguien bajó a verlo y se encontró que la compuerta de proa, que en todos los informes hasta 2019 estaba cerrada, estaba abierta de par en par, así que parece que alguien ha estado ocupado ahí abajo después de que saliera el documental y no vamos a saber qué es lo que llevaba.
> 
> ...



La de la mina es interesante también, en todo lo que he salido desde ayer eso no lo habia leido aun


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> He localizado este, pero no es lo que me han dicho de DMAX anoche.
> 
> Edito:
> 
> Nada, ese que he puesto es una mierda, sólo describe el hundimiento nada mas.



Ojo que dice el documental que sobrevivieron 137 personas, pero que el 97% de las mujeres que habia en el barco murieron, que poco sentido de la supervivencia tienen macho.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ojo que dice el documental que sobrevivieron 137 personas, pero que el 97% de las mujeres que habia en el barco murieron, que poco sentido de la supervivencia tienen macho.



En cosas como estas es donde la mugremitada se tiene que dar cuenta, que por mucho que se empeñen no somos iguales.


----------



## Furillo (26 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Lo del Sewol también tiene tela, encima hay videos de los chavales antes de morir dentro del barco. He visto uno de cuando se está hudiendo y se ve detrás de una de las ventanas del ferry ya casi inundadas como hay gente dando golpes con las manos. _*No entiendo como pudieron decirles que se quedaran dentro sin moverse viendo que se estaban hundiendo, es un sinsentido.
> También me pareció sorprendente que la mayoría de los chicos no desobedecieran y siguieran a su instinto de supervivencia*_, aunque tengo en cuenta que en los países asiáticos lo de desobedecer la a autoridad o superiores es algo que está muy mal visto y supongo que ese componente cultural también jugó mucho en contra de ellos. En su día la compañía aérea coreana sufrió varios accidentes por este tema, el de no desobedecer o contradecir nunca al comandante aunque se supiera que estaba cometiendo un error serio.



A mí también me sorprendería que la gente se dejase inyectar tratamientos génicos experimentales gratuita y voluntariamente. Y mira dónde estamos, macho.
No subestimes la ignorancia y servilismo del borreguito medio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> En cosas como estas es donde la mugremitada se tiene que da cuenta que por mucho que se empeñen no somos iguales.



4 o 5 mujeres de 137 personas.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Mira, mira lo que estais haciendo, hijo de la grandisima puta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya argumentación.


----------



## Gainsbourg (26 Ene 2022)

Es un historión.

Personalmente, es una situación que me da pánico desde que en enero de 2006 pasé una noche terrorífica en un ferry entre Helsinki y Estocolmo, en medio de una ciclogénesis.

Hay un artículo que, para los que entendáis inglés, recoge testimonios de algún superviviente de esa noche, y ofrece un relato de los hechos.









A Sea Story


One of the worst maritime disasters in European history took place a decade ago. It remains very much in the public eye. On a stormy night on the Baltic Sea, more than 850 people lost their lives when a luxurious ferry sank below the waves. From a mass of material, including official and...




www.theatlantic.com





Uno de los superviviente sacó varias fotos, mientras trataba de alertar con su flash a algún barco cercano.







Ésta me acojona.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Es un historión.
> 
> Personalmente, es una situación que me da pánico desde que en enero de 2006 pasé una noche terrorífica en un ferry entre Helsinki y Estocolmo, en medio de una ciclogénesis.
> 
> ...



Jooooooder, la hostia, la virgen!!!! 
¿Como rescató la maquina o el mismo carrete?

En cuanto al artículo, por si alguno no controla inglés ni tampoco windows, con win10 en la pagina que sea, botón derecho/traducir al español. 
No es 100% fiable, pero se entiende perfectamente casi todo.


----------



## Gainsbourg (26 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Jooooooder, la hostia, la virgen!!!!
> ¿Como rescató la maquina o el mismo carrete?
> 
> En cuanto al artículo, por si alguno no controla inglés ni tampoco windows, con win10 en la pagina que sea, botón derecho/traducir al español.
> No es 100% fiable, pero se entiende perfectamente casi todo.



No tengo ni idea, la verdad.

Estas fotos están un poco chopeadas para que se vea mejor al hombre, las originales son mucho menos nítidas, y a la par dan un miedo del copón.


----------



## perrosno (27 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, la verdad.
> 
> Estas fotos están un poco chopeadas para que se vea mejor al hombre, las originales son mucho menos nítidas, y a la par dan un miedo del copón.



Dan muy mal rollo sí


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La de la mina es interesante también, en todo lo que he salido desde ayer eso no lo habia leido aun



Si hubiera tocado una mina hubiera saltado por los aires..no es un acorazado que digamos


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## perrosno (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si hubiera tocado una mina hubiera saltado por los aires..no es un acorazado que digamos



Eso es cierto, la fisura que tiene parece mas por simple impacto con algo grande y pesado. Lo curioso que tampoco se ven marcas de nada, ni pintura de lo que pudiera golpear, es rarísimo.


----------



## El pernales (27 Ene 2022)

Lo vi entero. Me recordó al 11 m y al "aquí explotó goma2 y punto". En el último capítulo bajaron un dron al barco. Éste ha girado al estar sobre arcilla blanca y ha sacado al descubierto una grieta en un costado de unos cuatro metros y un golpe hacia dentro. Al analizar el golpe con un ingeniero naval luego a la conclusión de que había sido provocado por un objeto de unas mil toneladas. Dejaron entrever que fue un submarino soviético. Además un testigo asegura haber visto una sombra muy grande alejándose del estonia momentos después de empezar a hundirse.

Por lo que dijeron estaban metidos en el ajo los servicios secretos suecos y el mi6 británico.


----------



## Gainsbourg (28 Ene 2022)

Cómo pudo ser el hundimiento, secuenciado en una recreación.



Por cierto, el documental que mencionáis en el post inicial, se puede encontrar pirata, eso sí, en estonio / finlandés subtitulado en inglés. Se llama simplemente "Estonia".


----------



## perrosno (28 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Cómo pudo ser el hundimiento, secuenciado en una recreación.
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, el documental que mencionáis en el post inicial, se puede encontrar pirata, eso sí, en estonio / finlandés subtitulado en inglés. Se llama simplemente "Estonia".



Interesante video.
Aunque sean con subtitulos, ¿Tienes el link?


----------



## Gainsbourg (29 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Interesante video.
> Aunque sean con subtitulos, ¿Tienes el link?



Tienes un privado.

He visto el primer capítulo, en el que se ven imágenes reales del barco.

Me he quedado con los cojones cuadrados: yo he subido en al menos dos ferrys que eran exactamente iguales por dentro. Pero iguales hasta el último detalle. 

Luego tirando del hilo, he visto que en sus primeros años, el barco que se hundió pertenecía a Viking Line, que es la compañía que tiene la gestión de varios ferrys entre Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega y Finlandia; y que yo usé. Deben estar todos cortados por el mismo patrón.

En el primer capítulo, sale también el testimonio del superviviente que sacó las fotos que hilé antes. Dice que estaba todo tan oscuro que ni se había percatado de que tenía a otra persona tan cerca, y no le vio hasta revelar la foto.

Seguiré viendo, supongo que en los siguientes capítulos se centra más en las posibles causas del hundimiento.


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Tienes un privado.
> 
> He visto el primer capítulo, en el que se ven imágenes reales del barco.
> 
> ...



Iremos comentando en el hilo, a ver si lo ve alguien mas, por lo que me contaron, era difícil creer como se comportaron los gobiernos.


----------



## Benedictio (29 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Cómo pudo ser el hundimiento, secuenciado en una recreación.
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, el documental que mencionáis en el post inicial, se puede encontrar pirata, eso sí, en estonio / finlandés subtitulado en inglés. Se llama simplemente "Estonia".



Se agradecería el link del vídeo
Gracias


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

Benedictio dijo:


> Se agradecería el link del vídeo
> Gracias



Aunque ojo, la segunda vez me han saltado todas las alertas del antivirus. No se si es de fiar el link. 
Si quieres te lo paso por pv.


----------



## Benedictio (29 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Cómo pudo ser el hundimiento, secuenciado en una recreación.
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto, el documental que mencionáis en el post inicial, se puede encontrar pirata, eso sí, en estonio / finlandés subtitulado en inglés. Se llama simplemente "Estonia".



se agradecería el link del vídeo


perrosno dijo:


> Aunque ojo, la segunda vez me han saltado todas las alertas del antivirus. No se si es de fiar el link.
> Si quieres te lo paso por pv.



Sí 
Gracias


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Ene 2022)

Personalmente cada vez estoy mas convencido de que el hundimiento fue producto de un acto de guerra.
Las nuevas repúblicas bálticas, con la complicidad de cierto país neutral, se estaban deshaciendo de armamento sovietico usando las bodegas del ferry.
Estas armas se reembarcarían rumbo a las repúblicas yugoslavas, en guerra en ese momento.
Ya que el grueso del arsenal yugoslavo se mantenía en manos serbias, y los milicianos contaban con instrucción en el manejo de estas armas, entiendo que los envíos serian más que bienvenidos.
Y por otra parte a las repúblicas bálticas, ahora en la esfera OTAN, se les compensaría con nuevo armamento de origen occidental.
Un "win-win" del que rápidamente se encargarían los servicios secretos serbios con la ayuda de unas pequeñas cargas explosivas en la compuerta del buque.

Una vez "transmitido"el mensaje y después de casi un millar de muertos, se comprende la nula voluntad de los países implicados en esclarecer el suceso.
Ni Serbia, ni Milosevic necesitan aumentar su condena reclamando más muertos.
Ni las repúblicas bálticas, ni cierto país neutral, ni occidente en general reconocerán nunca la implicación en el trafico.
Ni la Rusia del 94, sumida en una grave crisis y dependiendo de presamos occidentales tendría capacidad de pronunciar media palabra.

De esta forma, es como un "acto de guerra" se transforma en un "desastre fortuito".

Por cierto, la zona del siniestro está en permanente vigilancia y si se te ocurre fondear por los alrededores recibes inmediatamente la amable visita de la marina (que no armada) sueca.

...y aquí os dejo que parece que tengo visita, un par de caballeros bien trajeados y con una amplia sonrisa, llaman a mi puerta. ¿Serán vecinos?


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Personalmente cada vez estoy mas convencido de que el hundimiento fue producto de un atentado.
> Las nuevas repúblicas bálticas, con la complicidad de cierto país neutral, se estaban deshaciendo de armamento sovietico usando las bodegas del ferry.
> Estas armas se reembarcarían rumbo a las repúblicas yugoslavas que estaban en ese momento en guerra.
> Ya que el grueso del arsenal yugoslavo se mantenía en manos serbias, y los milicianos contaban con instrucción en el manejo de estas armas, entiendo que los envíos serian más que bienvenidos.
> ...



Buen resumen


----------



## Gainsbourg (29 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Aunque ojo, la segunda vez me han saltado todas las alertas del antivirus. No se si es de fiar el link.
> Si quieres te lo paso por pv.



No jodas... Ya lo siento. Me lo bajé y de momento no me ha saltado nada, pero hay que andar con cuidado.

Supongo que otros sitios estará disponible, pero con subtítulos en inglés no lo he encontrado en ninguna otra parte.


----------



## perrosno (29 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> No jodas... Ya lo siento. Me lo bajé y de momento no me ha saltado nada, pero hay que andar con cuidado.
> 
> Supongo que otros sitios estará disponible, pero con subtítulos en inglés no lo he encontrado en ninguna otra parte.



A mi me saltó con win10, ojo pues.


----------



## nekcab (29 Ene 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Estas armas se reembarcarían rumbo a las repúblicas yugoslavas, en guerra en ese momento.
> Ya que el grueso del arsenal yugoslavo se mantenía en manos serbias, y los milicianos contaban con instrucción en el manejo de estas armas, entiendo que los envíos serian más que bienvenidos.
> Y por otra parte a las repúblicas bálticas, ahora en la esfera OTAN, se les compensaría con nuevo armamento de origen occidental.
> Un "win-win" del que rápidamente se encargarían los servicios secretos serbios con la ayuda de unas pequeñas cargas explosivas en la compuerta del buque.
> ...



Joder con la puta guerra de Yugoslavia. Hay mierda en ella q incluso alcanza un accidente marítimo indirectamente relaccionada.


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Ene 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Joder con la puta guerra de Yugoslavia. Hay mierda en ella q incluso alcanza un accidente marítimo indirectamente relaccionada.



Es solo una teoría, un forma de encajar bellamente todas las piezas.


----------



## alas97 (30 Ene 2022)

recuerdo esa época, decían, DECÍAN, que las compuertas estaban mal aseguradas y que en el mar se abrieron y entro el mar de lleno. raro.


----------



## perrosno (30 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> recuerdo esa época, decían, DECÍAN, que las compuertas estaban mal aseguradas y que en el mar se abrieron y entro el mar de lleno. raro.



Rarísimo, pero no el accidente en sí, la reacción de los gobiernos. Eso fue lo mas sospechoso.
Deseando estoy de poder ver el puñetero documental, a ver si lo repone DMAX, suelen reponer todo mil veces. Espero que con esto hagan lo mismo.


----------



## alas97 (30 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Rarísimo, pero no el accidente en sí, la reacción de los gobiernos. Eso fue lo mas sospechoso.
> Deseando estoy de poder ver el puñetero documental, a ver si lo repone DMAX, suelen reponer todo mil veces. Espero que con esto hagan lo mismo.



eso es lo raro, si dijeran que el ferry lo manejaban unos novatillos me lo creo. ¿pero unos tíos que llevan años en el negocio y que son profesionales?

vamos. Esto no es el challenger que te juegas la calavera porque el cohete está construido por contratistas que lo hicieron por menos dinero que los demás que compitieron en la subasta.


----------



## Gainsbourg (30 Ene 2022)

He empezado a ver el segundo capítulo, que es cuando tratan la investigación y el rescate de los fallecidos.

Primer detalle, no baladí: dos semanas antes del hundimiento, había habido elecciones en Suecia, y el partido que gobernaba (centro-derecha, de Carl Bildt) había perdido en favor de los socialdemócratas de Ingvar Carlsson.

Los primeros, como gobierno saliente, se habían comprometido a sacar al Estonia de sus mares, y rescatar a todos aquellos cadáveres que estuvieran ahí atrapados. El Gobierno socialdemócrata de Carlsson se caracterizó por sus recortes de gasto y su aumento de impuestos. Primera decisión: no se va a sacar el barco a flote. Campaña mediática para convencer a la sociedad sueca de que el levantamiento del barco implicaría un terrible impacto psicológico, por las imágenes de cadáveres deteriorados que que llegarían a ver. Trabajo para convencer a los suecos de que "si estaban muertos, daba igual que estuvieran enterrados o en el mar", no era necesario levantar el barco, amén de lo costoso que iba a ser.

Un experto dice: "tan costoso que con lo poco profundo que está el barco, bastaría con levantar una de sus partes, y ya se podría acceder a la mayoría de los cadáveres".


----------



## perrosno (31 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> He empezado a ver el segundo capítulo, que es cuando tratan la investigación y el rescate de los fallecidos.
> 
> Primer detalle, no baladí: dos semanas antes del hundimiento, había habido elecciones en Suecia, y el partido que gobernaba (centro-derecha, de Carl Bildt) había perdido en favor de los socialdemócratas de Ingvar Carlsson.
> 
> ...



Fortísimo, que hijos de puta, donde dije digo digo Diego. Imagino a los pobres familiares.


----------



## Gainsbourg (31 Ene 2022)

Final del segundo capítulo:

El Gobierno sueco anuncia, en comparecencia pública, que no rescatará a los cadáveres del barco hundido.

Por otro lado, mandan a un equipo de submarinistas, para comprobar el estado del barco. En la serie se ven imágenes de su incursión. No se emiten las imágenes, pero los submarinistas van narrando cómo, cada pocos pasos, van encontrándose con cadáveres, en distintas partes del barco. Calculan que encuentran alrededor de 150. Los submarinistas dicen dos cosas: uno, que el barco está tan poco profundo que alguien con preparación podría llegar al barco sin necesidad de usar ningún equipo de respiración; dos, que les parece acojonante que el gobierno sueco les prohibiera sacar a flote ningún cadáver. "Nos prepararon para un trauma por ver cómo estarían los cadáveres, pero lo que nos traumatizó fue no poder rescatar ninguno".

A finales del 95, se firma el tratado del Estonia, por los que los gobiernos sueco, finlandés, estonio, polaco, danés, letón, ruso y británico declaran el lugar del hundimiento como "santuario", y a fin de evitar saqueos, prohíben a sus ciudadanos acceder al barco, y proponen llenar el barco de cemento y "protegerlo" mediante un sepultamiento. Las familias de las víctimas alucinan en colores y montan protestas.

En la serie, se ve al viudo de una de las trabajadoras del barco, que monta un dispositivo con un barco, para bucear hasta el barco y rescatar el cuerpo de su mujer. Él era también trabajador de la compañía y conocía el barco. Al llegar al sitio del hundimiento, se encuentran con un barco "rompehielos", que trata de disuadirles; primero mediante megafonía, segundo amenazando con llamar a los guardacostas y después tratando de hacerles volcar, generando olas. 

Las familias se preguntan: "¿si esto ha sido un accidente normal y corriente, por qué tanto ímpetu en tapar el barco y no dejar ver sus restos?"


----------



## perrosno (31 Ene 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> Final del segundo capítulo:
> 
> El Gobierno sueco anuncia, en comparecencia pública, que no rescatará a los cadáveres del barco hundido.
> 
> ...



Joder, que interesante, cada vez me inquieta mas la historia 
Está claro que hay gato encerrado
¿Qué pintaba ahí UK?
¿Santuario? Otra cosa es que hubieran estado a tres mil metros de profundidad.


----------

